# Zeigt eure heißen Schlitten



## sAfT (11. September 2005)

Wie der Titel schon sagt zeigt eure zonenschein bikes.  

werd meins auch in kürze reinstellen muss nur noch ein foto machen   

Daten:

Leonardo DS1
Pike Race 
Holzfäller DH Kurbeln
XTR
Julie


mhhhh ja das war das wichtigste.

gruß


----------



## --Pille-- (11. September 2005)

jaja du alter angeber ! Schreibst hier deine highlits rein was    Ich glaub aber das hier nicht viele zoneshine haben, weil nicht jeder das glÃ¼ck hat ein komplettbike fÃ¼r 900â¬ bei ebay zu ersteigern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (11. September 2005)

Ja nun zeigt doch mal ein Foto eines Bikes aus meiner Heimatstadt   

Cu Danni


----------



## sAfT (11. September 2005)

--Pille-- schrieb:
			
		

> jaja du alter angeber ! Schreibst hier deine highlits rein was    Ich glaub aber das hier nicht viele zoneshine haben, weil nicht jeder das glück hat ein komplettbike für 900 bei ebay zu ersteigern



waren keine 900 mit der ausstatung

PS. handy pics


----------



## astra biker (13. September 2005)

die preise die ich habe sind allesammt ab 1100 euro...


----------



## --Pille-- (17. September 2005)

Wie 1100â¬ ? Haben ich und saft jetzt nicht verstanden...


----------



## customracer (17. September 2005)

hab zwar selbst keins, aber posten will ich das G**** Teil trotzdem!


----------



## Heide-Heizer (22. September 2005)

unter www.halle-biken.de gibts ein paar zu besichtigen.

Ich bin mit dem Leo nur mal kurz gefahren hat mir aber schon gefallen. Mir wäre es schon fast ein bissel zu fett aber stabil isses ohne Ende.


----------



## sms (24. September 2005)

Irgendwie tat mir dieser Thread grad leid, so leer...

darum mal das hier:
1




2




3




4





Alles nicht meine!


----------



## daif (26. September 2005)

@schwandalein

aaaahahahaha    
deine Signatur/ die Zitate sind der hammer...   

@all
sorry fürs spammen....
würde mich auch über n paar bilder von zonenschein bikes freuen..


----------



## darkmind (2. Oktober 2005)

Wenn Ihr links auf den Button "Fotos" (unter meinem Zeichen) geht, dann könnt Ihr auch noch ein *Zonenschein* entdecken.

mfg

darkmind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eKual (16. Oktober 2005)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie tat mir dieser Thread grad leid, so leer...
> 
> darum mal das hier:
> 1
> ...


geile räder und so


----------



## sAfT (29. Oktober 2005)

hier nochmal meine kleine kiste


----------



## elombre80 (13. November 2005)

tach schön,verkauf meins hier gerade


----------



## Elfriede (30. November 2005)

Mann sind die alle häßlich!
Warum verwenden die bei Zonenschein eigentlich ein Ofenrohr als Sattelstütze?

mfg


----------



## Dirk Andres (30. November 2005)

Hallo,
wenn Du schlecht gelaunt bist lass diese bitte woanders aus.
Ansonsten bitte ich Dich um Konstruktive Kritik mit Begründung.
Das Sattelrohr hat einen Durchmesser von 45 mm. Dies ist dadurch begründet das ein normales Sattelrohr von 31 mm Durchmesser einen Schwachpunkt des Rahmen hinsichtlich seiner Tretlagesteifigkeit darstellt. Durch eine FEM Analyse konnte dieses Problem durch ein anderen Durchmesser des Sattelrohrs gelöst werden. Wir verbauen ein sehr teures Frästeil als Yoke am Hinterbau und würden durch ein konventionelles Sattelrohr die dadurch erreichte steifigkeit wieder verlieren.
Die neue Generation der Leonardo Rahmen hat ab 2006 ein 50 mm Unterrohr, ein 45mm Oberrohr und ein 45 mm Sattelrohr.

MFG
Dirk


----------



## slayer80 (8. Dezember 2005)

Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Ofenrohr als Sattelstütze?



Wünsche Dir auch viel Spaß, wenn Du eines Tages mal Deine 22-mm-Sattelstütze im Hintern stecken hast! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (8. Dezember 2005)

Ok. Kommen wir zum eigentlichen Kasus, Knackus!

Erstens ist meine Sattelstütze (Empire Super Pro) 30,0 mm dick. Denn wenn schon was im Hintern, dann auch was richtiges.

Zweitens: Wozu ist das 45 mm Sattelrohr beim Fully wichtig? Geht da nicht auch weniger? Das kurze Stück Rohr stabiliesiert doch nicht, oder sehe ich das falsch?

mfg Elfriede


----------



## Dirk Andres (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

die Sattelstütze wird beim Archimedes fertigungsbedingt verwendet, da wir die Sattelstützen selbst herstellen. Auf Wunsch wird auch eine konventionelle Sattelstütze verbaut.

MfG
Dirk


----------



## Xiper (16. Dezember 2005)

meins (vielleicht reiche ich mal nen besseres foto nach):


----------



## flying-nik (29. Dezember 2005)

@ Xiper
seeehr geil! gefällt mir super 

nun komm ich nicht umher auchn paar Fotos von meinem neuen Archimedes zu posten. Er befindet sich zwar noch im unaufgebautem Zustand, aber das wird sich schnell ändern.   

außerdem hab ich dem Benny aus Erfurt ja versprochen noch n paar Detailfotos zu machen. die sind alle in meiner Fotogallery 













(klicken zum bewerten  )

viele Grüße
Nik


----------



## eKual (3. Januar 2006)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> @ Xiper
> seeehr geil! gefällt mir super
> 
> nun komm ich nicht umher auchn paar Fotos von meinem neuen Archimedes zu posten. Er befindet sich zwar noch im unaufgebautem Zustand, aber das wird sich schnell ändern.
> ...


sehr nice !!!


----------



## The_Tho (4. Januar 2006)

Mich würd mal interissieren wie der Hinterbau funktioniert ! Ist da ne umlenkung drin??


----------



## flying-nik (5. Januar 2006)

ja klar.

hnmm, eigentlich sollte man maln gif erstellen.. aber ich versuchs mal zu erklären
die Hinterbauschwinge drückt die Anlenkung mit der Dämpferaufhängung (nat. gelagert) nach oben. Diese steht jedoch noch ca 4-5 cm nach rechts über (von schwinge und Hauptrahmen verdeckt) und ist am rechten Ende mittels einem Link am Rahmen ( hinterm Tretlager) verbunden.
Wenn nun der Hinterbau einfedert ergibt sich durch die Verbindung von Shocklink / Link zum Hauptrahmen eine progressive Federungscharacteristik (das Federbein wird zum Endfederweg hin schneller komprimiert)

ähh ja... weiß nicht ob ich dir helfen konnte, habe es mal so niedergeschrieben wie ich das begriffen habe...

grüße
Nik


----------



## The_Tho (5. Januar 2006)

Hi ! Doch schon bissle ! Aber is wenn es gegen endfederweg hin schneller wird is der dann nicht degressiv?


----------



## nonamenic (13. Januar 2006)

@flying nic

kompliment. Echt ein schönes Teil. Selber schuld, wer sich da noch ein Rocky-Mountain-RMX-Einheitsbrei kauft.


----------



## flying-nik (13. Januar 2006)

hey, danke!

nicht zu früh mit den ganzen Komplimenten, muss es ja erst noch aufbauen  
muss noch auf Felge, Steuersatz und Innenlager warten

Aber recht hast du. In dem Preissegment ist der Rahmen top. Die Preise für die RM Bikes kann ich eh schwer nachvollziehen...

mal schauen wie sich der Rahmen dann dieses Saison bewährt. Aber enttäuscht werde ich sicher nicht  

grüße
nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (14. Januar 2006)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> @ Xiper
> seeehr geil! gefällt mir super
> 
> nun komm ich nicht umher auchn paar Fotos von meinem neuen Archimedes zu posten. Er befindet sich zwar noch im unaufgebautem Zustand, aber das wird sich schnell ändern.
> ...





hamma


----------

